# Nachrichtensendung



## platinsd (28. Oktober 2009)

Guten Tag,

seit kurzem arbeite ich an einem schulischen Projekt, wobei die Videokamera zum einsatz kommt.
Wir wollen eine Nachrichtenendung erstellen. Natürlich möchten wir das auch professionell gestalten. 
Da ich aber neu im Videoschnitt bin, habe ich noch einige Probleme bei der technischen Umsetzung.

Wir wollen gerne wie bei der Tagesschau (Als Beispiel unter vielen.) einen Hintergrund haben, d.h. den blauen Bildschirm im Hintergrund.

Hier ein Beispielgegoogelt) http://www.anarchitect.org/log/wp-content/Tageschau Video Podcast.png

Würde mich sehr über Hilfe freuen

MFG


----------



## Martin Schaefer (28. Oktober 2009)

Dazu ist ein sogenannter Chroma Key nötig. Ihr müsst hinter dem Moderator eine blaue oder grüne
Wand aufbauen. Dieses blau bzw. grün wird dann im Videoschnit (oder beim echten Fernsehen im
Bildmischpult) durch das gewünschte Hintergrundbild ersetzt.

1. Der Moderator darf nichts anhaben, was der Hintergrundfarbe (grün oder blau) ähnlich ist.

2. Grün ist in Zeiten von digitalem Video zu bevorzugen. Blau (Blue Box) kann man alternativ nehmen,
wenn der Moderator unbedingt etwas grünes anhaben muss.

3. Wenn ihr das Gefühl habt, der Chroma Key wird im Schnitt nicht perfekt, dann liegt das mit
größter Wahrscheinlichkeit an der Videokompression (DV/MPEG2/MPEG4). Die vergleichsweise
niedrige Datenrate sorgt für Artefakte, die das perfekte Stanzen schwer machen. Da das ganze
aber offenbar "nur" für die Schule ist, sollte man sich davon vielleicht nicht verrückt machen lassen.
Richtiges Fernsehen ist ein verflixt teurer Spaß. Ihr kommt sicher auch mit Low-Budget und ein wenig
eingeschränktem Qualitätsanspruch klar.

4. Ganz wichtig ist das Ausleuchten! Der Moderator muss genügend Abstand zur Wand haben,
um sogenanntes "Spill" zu vermeiden. Farbiges Streulicht auf Schultern oder in den Haaren.
Außerdem sollte die (idealerweise grüne) Wand im Hintergrund möglichst gleichmäßig ausgeleuchtet
sein. je besser die Farbe ausgeleuchtet ist, desto knapper und präziser kannst du die Key-Settings
einstellen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (28. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
zu diesem Thema gibt es auf Youtube auch einige Videos mit Anleitungen: http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=chroma+key&search_type=&aq=4&oq=chroma

Viele Grüße


----------



## platinsd (29. Oktober 2009)

Vielen Dank, das hilft mir weiter  Welche Programm ist denn da zu benutzen und woher bekomme ich so eine grüne oder blaue wand? geht das vllt auch mit grünem stoff?


----------



## platinsd (29. Oktober 2009)

Habe gerade bei Ebay mal Chroma Key eingegeben. Habe dort spezielle Chroma Key Hintergründe für einen kleinen Preis gefunden.  Nochmal vielen dank, das Video wird super! ^^


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (29. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
um deine Frage trotzdem noch zu beantworten. Man kann natürlich auch Stoff nehmen. Es gibt speziellen der sehr glatt fällt, dieser ist jedoch auch recht teuer. Und normlaen Stoff faltenfrei aufzuziehen ist nicht ganz einfach.
Die andere Möglichkeit wäre einafch eine Holz oder Regipswand in der entsprechenden Farbe anzumalen. Um hier jedoch einen gleichmäßigen Auftrag zu erreichen, also ohne Schatten durch die Pinselstriche wäre eine Spritzpistole sinnvoll.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Martin Schaefer (29. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt vor Allem speziellen Stoff, der wie Samt wirkt. Er nennt sich *Molton*
und hat besonders die Eigenschaft, keine Reflexe (Glanz, Lichtspiegelung) zu
machen.
Aber vermutlich wirst du bei ebay genau solchen Stoff auch bereits gefunden haben.

Gruß
Martin


----------

